

Why Uber's deal with big insurance companies matters - tmoretti
http://www.vox.com/2015/3/24/8285963/why-ubers-deal-with-big-insurance-companies-matters

======
DigitalSea
Here in Queensland, Australia the Taxi Council Queensland have been going
after Uber quite hard. TV, radio, print and in-taxi advertisements claiming
that Uber is unregulated, uninsured and unsafe. However, if this deal struck
with insurance companies in the US spreads to all of the other markets Uber is
in: this really puts a nail in the arguments of interests against Uber. What
other argument would there be? If passengers are covered by insurance, then
what other arguments against Uber do Uber decriers actually have left?

Interesting move. Will be even more interesting to see how the taxi lobbyists
react to this.

